# Flamingo's Toasty



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

I've had too much to drink. Ask me anything you'd like for the next 30 minutes.

Godspeed.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2022)

How much drink could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck drink?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 15, 2022)

asks what the best toast is


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

Apparently a lot.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


> asks what the best toast is


One that is bread.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 15, 2022)

Ever ended up wrapping your flamingo neck around a giraffe's?


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

I've avoided this.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 15, 2022)

Are you as pink as your PFP? 

If you were able to jump down a hole that went to the other side of the earth (and not die) do you think you'd get stuck in the middle, come out the other side, or get launched into space?

When do you think you'll retire (if at all)?


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Are you as pink as your PFP?
> 
> If you were able to jump down a hole that went to the other side of the earth (and not die) do you think you'd get stuck in the middle, come out the other side, or get launched into space?
> 
> When do you think you'll retire (if at all)?


Yes, I am very pink.

I like space. I assume I'd go to space.

I'll retire when I'm dead.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2022)

You ever ride the green dragon?


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

Is that a metaphor for weed? If so, no. It's illegal in my profession.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 15, 2022)

Can I hug you? :3
*happy Terrier noises*


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

You may.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Is that a metaphor for weed? If so, no. It's illegal in my profession.



It was illegal for me for a long time.
Not anymore!  ^w^


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 15, 2022)

12.7 x 0.76 - 1/7 + 44 = ?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 15, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> You may.


*hugs pink birb*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> 12.7 x 0.76 - 1/7 + 44 = ?



Cheese


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 15, 2022)

How many flammangos you like for a special party?

You do use pink gel pens? :3

When you practice kung fu, you prefer the crane pose? Or the flamingo one?


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> 12.7 x 0.76 - 1/7 + 44 = ?


42


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> How many flammangos you like for a special party?
> 
> You do use pink gel pens? :3
> 
> When you practice kung fu, you prefer the crane pose? Or the flamingo one?


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2022)

What? Nobody's gonna ask the obvious one? <_sigh_> Ok, I'll step in...

<_ahem_> "Whatcha drinkin'? Is it a "Pink Flamingo?"











						Pink Flamingo
					

The Pink Flamingo cocktail is a tart and fizzy cooler from bartender Jim Meehan that features rum, pink grapefruit soda and lime juice.




					www.liquor.com


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 15, 2022)

where'd you get those sick shades, brah


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> What? Nobody's gonna ask the obvious one? <_sigh_> Ok, I'll step in...
> 
> <_ahem_> "Whatcha drinkin'? Is it a "Pink Flamingo?"
> 
> ...


Rum. And beer.
And some sort of coffee drink with what I think was some sort of South American moonshine in it.
Poor decisions all around.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 15, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> where'd you get those sick shades, brah


Target.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 15, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Rum.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 16, 2022)

The real question is, how bad is your hangover?


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm surprisingly fine.


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Why do you not like the letter e? Totally not related to anything you might of experienced


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 16, 2022)

I don't mind the letter E, I mind multiple pointless threads just to post "E."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Ok (press x to doubt)


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Where is your god


----------

